# Hoglet dying HELP!



## Hedgehogsinwonderland (Jun 28, 2016)

My Rancoona had a litter of 5 and rejected them all I've been ha deeding for 2 days on my 3 now every two hour on the dot now I'm holding this little creature in my hand his siblings are pink he's turning pale almost blue. And one more is loosing its color! What's going on! I'm feeding them goats milk esbilac with symethicone drops. Why is he dying?! The room temeture is 90. He is still breathing is there anything I can do..I added a picture for you to see the color


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Handing feeding newborn hedgehogs is not an easy thing to do, most don't make it. There is nothing you can do as long as you've been feeding it and making sure it pees and poops after then you've done everything you can. Unfortunately this happens a lot and very very few babies survive when hand fed.


----------



## Hedgehogsinwonderland (Jun 28, 2016)

It's absolutely heartbreaking.. I feed them every 2 hour and make sure they pop and pee after sometimes if they look a little bloated I try and have them pee and poo before to. Limiting them to 1 ml throughout the whole day after talking to my vet. Worried now that I'll feed them to little.


----------



## Hedgehogsinwonderland (Jun 28, 2016)

Unfortunately the little one already passed and put in a box sending the boyfriend out to buy a flower I can rest her in and plant in the garden..


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

You mentioned in the other thread that you're tube feeding the babies. With tiny babies (of any species), it's very easy for them to aspirate formula into their lungs, as you withdraw the tube. It's also very easy to misplace the tube and send the formula into the lungs, instead of the stomach. Either of those things can result in that cyanotic coloring and death, although obviously the latter happens much more quickly. 

The other common cause would be circulatory, which could be the result of a congenital defect, or because the baby is just too weak, or both in your situation. With such a young mother, who hasn't had great care earlier in her short life, there's a much higher chance of both of those circulatory issues. And just to be clear, I'm not commenting on the care you're providing, I'm referring to the pet store that put her in this situation to start with. 

There's really nothing you can do about any of it, except keep on keepin' on. When I've lost babies in the past, I try to take it as a reminder that, even though we have all this technology at our disposal and drugs for everything under the sun, Mother Nature is still running the show. I also find some comfort in knowing that even when the worst comes to pass, the babies were loved and cared for, their entire life.

As far as hands-on car, I do have one suggestion, based on experience with other species. If you're not already doing it, stimulate the babies to eliminate before AND after you feed them. Before the feeding, the point isn't having them eliminate, it's that the stimulation will start to "wake up" their GI tract and help prepare them to digest the formula. When babies have their natural mothers caring for them, that behavior pattern is instinctual, and shows up across many species.

Good luck with the rest of the babies.


----------



## Hedgehogsinwonderland (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the advice. Unfort I've already lost 3. 1 girl now is a good pink/red color and very strong. Unfort now the little boy is turning pale.. Is there anything I can do. I make them go both before and after already. And I don't tube feed them I mean syringe! Pretty much let them drink and go slow. I just hope one of them have a shot at a good life. I'm keeping them with me if all ends right here!


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

Ah, yes, tube feeding and syringe feeding are very different, but aspiration is still a major issue with syringe feeding such tiny animals. 

This is going to sound a bit weird, but about 6 months ago, I hand raised a litter of 8 deer mice, which is proof that I'm insane. :lol: Since they're so tiny, it's impossible to syringe feed them, because even a normal size droplet of formula overwhelms them and causes them to aspirate, or suffocate.

To avoid that, you have to feed them using a little paint brush meant for arts and crafts. When you dip it in the formula, then put it in their mouth, there's no force behind it, so they can take the formula in at their own pace. After the first few feedings, most of my little mice figured out the deal and actually started sucking some. 

That technique might be worth a try with your babies, with a pain brush more suited to their size. The most important things are to buy a high quality brush made with natural hair, and make sure you clean the brush well after every feeding. Anyway, it was just a thought that came to mind.


----------



## Hedgehogsinwonderland (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you! i will actually try that if I ever have to do this again. I feed the only remaining survivor (a little baby girl) with another type of pippette now that lets her sort of lick out herself. It's hard to explain my main language isn't English either haha. Therefor I write tube feeding and later on after reading about it realized I wasn't actually doing that! You can go on our Instagram hedgehogs.in.wonderland and see what I mean. Would love to hear your input on that!


----------

